# Suggestion for Admins on uploading pictures.



## rbranstner (May 26, 2010)

Hey there guys I am sure you are getting slammed with stuff this week because of the new platform but I had a suggestion that you can take it or leave it. I like the idea that you can upload your pictures right to SMF and create folders right on this page and not have to load them to photobucket. But is there any way the designers could make a feature when you are in looking at one of your albums that you could click add these photos to a new thread or something like that? That way you wouldn't have to open a second browser and copy and paste the link to each picture into the new thread you are creating. Or really any feature that would allow you to start a thread while in your album so you could select the pictures you want and it would send them to a new thread you want to start. Hopefully you get the idea. Just something I thought would be handy.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I would like to 2nd this.

I think this would be a great idea.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Noted..


----------



## rbranstner (May 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Noted..


Sounds good!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Hey there guys I am sure you are getting slammed with stuff this week because of the new platform but I had a suggestion that you can take it or leave it. I like the idea that you can upload your pictures right to SMF and create folders right on this page and not have to load them to photobucket. But is there any way the designers could make a feature when you are in looking at one of your albums that you could click add these photos to a new thread or something like that? That way you wouldn't have to open a second browser and copy and paste the link to each picture into the new thread you are creating. Or really any feature that would allow you to start a thread while in your album so you could select the pictures you want and it would send them to a new thread you want to start. Hopefully you get the idea. Just something I thought would be handy.


We actually have plans for something like this.  Essentially, we want to add in new tools for you to be able to insert images you recently uploaded to your albums into your posts and Wikis. It will definitely be a useful tool!  We don't have an expected release date but it's absolutely something we want.


----------

